# US politicians put forward proposals to encourage talented high tech professionals to start up in Silicon Valley



## Matt_Rogers

The EB5 Visa program is gaining in popularity and many expect the number of EB-5 Visas given out to double again this year (it almost quadrupled from 2008 to 2009)


----------

